# Coasting all the way to Friday



## Deadbeat_Mike (Apr 4, 2011)

I am officially done with prepping new material. I am now coasting toward Friday. I will do a few problems over the next few days to stay sharp and keep monitoring the board but that's it! My rolling trunk is just about all packed up with the exception of water and snacks.

Anyone else called it quits and feeling just fine about it?


----------



## sd3232 (Apr 5, 2011)

called it quits today bro, arty-smiley-048: i think at this point if you did ur studying u are good, if u didnt, those extra days wont be help much, i will test my theory this firday! good luck!


----------



## maryannette (Apr 5, 2011)

Good luck!


----------



## sam314159 (Apr 5, 2011)

I installed Crysis on my PC last night, it's time to thin out some alien populations.

I think I'm through too.


----------



## dianevp (Apr 5, 2011)

sam314159 said:


> I installed Crysis on my PC last night, it's time to thin out some alien populations.
> I think I'm through too.


For me, it's quick review of transmission lines and then practice, practice reading. Practice reading slowly, completely, and thoroughly...I tend to jump the gun when reading the questions. Practice, practice 

Good luck everyone!!


----------



## DannyV (Apr 5, 2011)

I'm so ready for this test, I can't find any problem challenging enough now. I hope we don't see any curveballs in the test. Good luck everyone.


----------



## Kephart P.E. (Apr 5, 2011)

You are going to see curveballs, plan on it, just realize if you prepared properly it will only be a few questions here and there.

My advice is just skip the questions you don't know how to work, if you have time you a can always come back to it.


----------



## schmidty99 (Apr 5, 2011)

I think I'm just going to try and work some very problematic areas. I'm pretty much burnt out on the studying, but I'm working back through some of the NCEES problems I attempted a month or so ago and see how I do. This will be my 3rd attempt at the real thing, and I think I am better prepared than ever, but whether or not its enough to pass is another story. I could use some luck and a break or two.

Good luck everyone!


----------



## sd3232 (Apr 5, 2011)

dianevp said:


> sam314159 said:
> 
> 
> > I installed Crysis on my PC last night, it's time to thin out some alien populations.
> ...



This one is a must for me too, i had so many stupid mistakes before just becuse i didnt read the problem carefully and solved for the wrong info!! half way through i would realize im going the wrong way, precious time wasted, i burned it into my brain "must take time to read and clearly understand the problem and what is needs to be solved for"


----------



## Mary Faye (Apr 5, 2011)

I took the Ga Tech review class and I plan to "Draw a picture first!" as Dr.Callen said....MANY TIMES. I need to read slowly, not jump to what I think they are asking and determine what they are really asking.  Good Luck and lots of prayers to all.


----------

